# First time for archery class



## Ijaw (May 12, 2012)

Enjoy, update us on the results :darkbeer:


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

That will be some of the best money you ever spend in archery.

And if you get to the point where you're shooting his nocks off at 60 yards, let us know. We'll all sign up for that class


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

Archery class update:
It's been six months now since I started my classes. After taking the basic beginner class 1 and then class 2, I got into the "adult" class where we meet once a week. It primarily consists of shot sequence development steps and then focusing on the particular aspects of the mechanics involved in each step of the sequence. Last week for example was transfer to loading, after anchor. Once a month we shoot a scoring round for pins. So far I've had it easy. Last month was for the white pin (230) and I got it no problem. This month is for black (250) and all the easy comfort zone scores go poof, as I was averaging in the mid 230s. I've re-tuned the bow since my last pin shoot and feel a lot better about that aspect. The last few practice rounds have been in the high 240s with 3 or 4 sneaking up on 260.

My demon at the moment is finding that rock solid anchor shot after shot. I've had too many years of anchoring off the side of my face ingrained from bow hunting, so under the chin was very foreign at first. I've switched from a basic tab to a KSL that I had set aside because I felt there were too many other things I needed to work on. I'm loving it now and won't go back. I'll keep hammering away at that anchor until it's like Goldilocks.

Waiting for warmer weather to get outside and work on longer shots and contemplate a competition experience. For now I'm happy being the world's oldest JOAD shooter :cheers::cheers:

Bob


----------

